# 2012 Florida Catfish Classic Trail



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

FLORIDA CATFISH CLASSIC TRAIL 

*There are four stops on the tournament trail this year.* The tournament trail begins at Bristol Landing, in Bristol Florida and ends at Gaskin Park Landing in Wewahitchka, Florida. The first tournament begins April 27, 2012, so make your plans today. 


*2012 Schedule*


Apr 27 & 28 - Liberty County Sr Citizens Flathead Catfish Tournament 
Bristol Landing, Bristol, Florida 

Jun 29 & 30 - Gaskin Park Flathead Catfish Tournament 
Gaskin Park Landing, Wewahitchka, Florida 

Aug 24 & 25 - Gator Classic Flathead Catfish Tournament 
Gaskin Park Landing, Wewahitchka, Florida 

Sept 28 & 29 - Florida Catfish Classic 
(Flathead,Blues &Channel Cats) 
Gaskin Park Landing, Wewahitchka, Florida​


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Calendar marked! :thumbsup:


----------

